# 64-65 Radio and knob bezel



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

eBay Motors: 1964 65 Pontiac GTO LeMans Radio Dash Chrome Bezels OEM (item 180325917051 end time Feb-13-09 10:35:18 PST)


Like an idiot i bid on this. so if i win i'll be trying to get rid of it.

if anyone's interested.


----------

